# Newly adopted very old boy cat.



## Michelle Lee (Jul 23, 2021)

Hi. Two weeks ago I adopted a very old boy at least 15+ (vet said this) he’s gorgeous and so loving. He’s been on the streets for at least four years but is an ex pet. I wanted an old fella as company for my boy who was lonely as never been on his own ( he was one of six cats but all now gone through age, illness etc he’s 14) 
New boy is very thin and was crawling with fleas and worms but he’s sorted now just needs lots of TLC. Vet passed him as ok from the rescue centre. He’s decided to move into our understairs cupboard where I’ve give him a bed. My other cat is starting to show interest, going to have a look and sniffing the air, no hissing etc. Problem I’ve got is new boy was weeing and pooing in the tray it’s by the door of the cupboard. My other cat has mainly lives upstairs so I’ve put his tray up there for now. New boy is still weeing in the tray but has taken to pooing in the cupboard. I know it’s going to take a lot of time and patience to get him to adjust as I dread to think what he’s been through so has anyone got any tips please on the pooing situation. I just want to make his last years of life happy and comfortable. Xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Is there room for a litter tray in his cupboard? Many cats prefer to have one place to pee and one to poop. A cat living rough as a stray will likely have had this instinct very finely ingrained. So he needs two. Maybe even one on either side of his door.


----------



## Michelle Lee (Jul 23, 2021)

I could try and squeeze one in there I just want him to feel safe in his new home xx Thankyou xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Michelle Lee said:


> I could try and squeeze one in there I just want him to feel safe in his new home xx Thankyou xx


My post should say one to pee and one to poop, but I guess you caught my meaning.  He would probably prefer to not poop near his bed, but he may feel vulnerable doing it in the hall, so worth a try.

He sounds lovely. My cats, Mazy cat and Queen Eva, are 17 and 11, they are the last of a long line over the last 40 years. Like you when these are gone I intend to adopt only oldies looking for a quiet loving home to retire in. I hope we hear more about (?) from you.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@Michelle Lee please post in Cat Chat section about your boy, with photo if possible
We love to hear about and see members cats.
What is his name and did you manage to get a second tray in the cupboard?


----------

